# Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s



## Bluefire (2. Dezember 2011)

*Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Hi

Ich such ebenfalls ein Notebook.... Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich das 
*HP Probook 4530s* (http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C23-9FY&APID=6) 600€
oder das 
*Lenovo ThinkPad T510* (http://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C30-28X&APID=6) 650€
nehmen soll.
Mir ist klar, dass die Hardware vom HP neuer und etwas besser ist (besonders der "Boni" einer zusätzlichen Graka beim HP).

*Für das brauch ich's:*
-Office 
-Programmieren (c++), PCB's designen (z.B.Eagle). 
-gelegentlich für nen HD Film (720p) oder 3D Anwendungen z.B. Cinema4D (keine Spiele)

*Diese Anforderungen soll es erfüllen:*
1. Es soll langlebig und recht stabil sein --- Also z.B. einen Fall vom Tisch überleben, ein Glas Wasser überleben und die Strapazen Unterwegs (Erschütterrungen im Zug/Bus usw.) aushalten. 
2. Die Leistung ist zweitrangig, sollte aber so gut sein, dass man problemlos damit arbeiten kann (auch noch nach 3 Jahren).
3. Ersatzteile (Akku, Display usw.) sollten gut erhältlich sein 
4. Preis sollte bei 600€ liegen (Ich weiß ThinkPad‘s wird man dafür schwer bekommen)

*Nun zum eigentlichen Problem:*
*Leider* soll die Stabilität/Qualität der ThinkPad‘s (damals IBM) seit der Übernahme von Lenovo doch recht nachgelassen haben...Trotzdem sind sie anscheinend den anderen Notebooks in der "Robustheit" doch noch überlegen.
???!!!!
Iwie weiß ich nicht so recht...Einerseits würde ich gerne das ThinkPad kaufen, andererseits hab ich iwie das Gefühl, dass ich hier mehr für den Namen als für Qualität und Leistung zahle. Das HP Probook soll anscheinend auch einigermaßen stabil sein (teils Aluminiumgehäuse) und dazuhin noch etwas mehr Leistung haben.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit einem Thinkpad (T-Serie) von Lenovo?????
*Sind die Lenovo ThinkPad‘s der T-Serie noch zu empfehlen oder hat's Lenovo verbockt und man is mit dem HP auch nicht schlechter dran ????*
Gibt es alternativen zum Lenovo?

Bluefire


----------



## SlowRider (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Also erstmal zur Robustheit:
- einen Fall vom Tisch kann ein Gerät überleben, muss es jedoch nicht, es hängt einfach von zu vielen Faktoren ab, z.B. wie das Gerät aufschlägt, auf was für einen Boden, also Teppich oder Fließen
- das berühmt Wasserglas sollte das Lenovo zwar abkönnen, aber eine Garantie darauf gibt dir keiner
- ansonsten sollten beide Geräte doch recht stabil sein

Die T-Serie ist bei Lenovo die High-End-Business-Serie, die Probook-Serie bei HP die Einsteiger-Business-Serie.
- generell sind bei Lenovo Ersatzteile einfach und preiswerter zu bekommen, besonders Akkus

Bei den beiden genannten Geräten hat natürlich das HP seine Vorteile in Bezug auf Leistung und Akkulaufzeit, durch den neueren Prozessor. Trotzdem würde ich keines von diesen Geräten kaufen, aufgrund das Displays, HD-Auflösung finde ich bei 15 Zoll doch etwas unangemessen.
Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Neugerät sein soll, schau mal hier.
Mein Tip wäre da ein L520 mit HD+ Display, oder schau mal was es für dein Budget gibt.


----------



## Bluefire (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Danke schon mal für die Antwort
Gibts denn noch jemanden der Lenovo hat...Ich hatte leider mit beiden noch keine Erfahrung.
Freue mich noch über weitere.


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Das die Thinkpads (zumindest die high-end Modelle der X-, T- und W- Serie) schlechter geworden sind kann ich nicht bestätigen

HP hat aber definitiv aufgeholt; man muss dazu aber auch sagen, dass die ProBooks nicht die Spitzenklasse sind, das sind die EliteBooks

In dem Fall würde ich mich jedenfalls für das ProBook entscheiden, dieses ist doch wirklich wesentlich moderner und leistungsfähiger


----------



## Bluefire (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das die Thinkpads (zumindest die high-end Modelle der X-, T- und W- Serie) schlechter geworden sind kann ich nicht bestätigen



Hast du in dem Fall ein ein Lenovo Thinkpad?


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*



> Hast du in dem Fall ein ein Lenovo Thinkpad?


 
Mein Vater hat ein T410, ich hab hier noch ein altes T40 als Vergleichsbasis


----------



## K3n$! (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Wir haben zuhause zwei Ideapads. Die sind zwar von der Qualität her nicht so sehr gut, allerdings bin ich sehr zufrieden. 

Wir hatten vorher auch noch ein HP Gerät, allerdings bin ich von HP sehr enttäuscht und werde wahrscheinlich auch in naher Zukunft keine Geräte mehr von dieser Firma kaufen. 
Die Qualität war nicht besonders gut (Fabrikationsfehler, ständige Hitzefehler, die Serien übergreifend sind).

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall ein Thinkpad nehmen. 
Wenn du allerdings so lang damit arbeitest, würde ich überlegen, ob du nicht ein neueres Modell nimmst.

So eines z.B.: Lenovo IBM ThinkPad L520, Core i5-2520M 2.50GHz, 4096MB, 320GB (NYZ4LGE/NWB5AGE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Gast12307 (2. Dezember 2011)

Bluefire schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schon mal für die Antwort
> Gibts denn noch jemanden der Lenovo hat...Ich hatte leider mit beiden noch keine Erfahrung.
> Freue mich noch über weitere.



Mein Vater hat aus der T-Serie die 17" Variante  läuft bei ihm fast den ganzen Tag und reist mit ihm durch die Welt (er fliegt oft) bis jetzt noch nichts kaputt gegangen


----------



## Bluefire (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Danke 
Hmmm so wie es scheint sind hier die meisten Lenovo Nutzer sehr zufrieden mit ihrem Notebook....
Mir ist es halt nach wie vor wichtig, dass das Notebook nicht "anfällig" ist und alle 6 monate mal dies oder jenes hat und in Reperatur muss oder ähnliches. 
*Wenn ich das richtig sehen hat das Lenovo in sachen Qualität doch noch  die Nase vorn.*

Is den der Intel *i5 520M* gegenüber dem *i5 2430M* schon so veraltet bzw. gibt es da irgendwelche probleme (z.B. aufhänger, überhitzung usw.)?


----------



## Superwip (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Der i5 2430M bietet vielleicht 10-20% mehr CPU Leistung, vor allem aber auch mehr Grafikleistung und er ist etwas stromsparender


----------



## K3n$! (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Die Liste hilft dir bei der Wahl der CPU vielleicht weiter: 

Mobile Prozessoren - Benchmarkliste - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Bluefire (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Danke für eure Hilfe
Sehr wahrscheinlich wirds das T510...da ich enfach mehr Wert auf die Materialqualität lege als auf die Leistung (die im übrigen wohl auch nicht grad sooo viel besser sein wird..viell. 10-20%).
Ausserdem hab ich nicht mehr wie 600€ und dafür nen ThinkPad aus der "T"-Serie zu bekommen is schon mal top...(auch wenns schon etwas älter is).

*Hmmm...Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen den mobilen  i5 CPU's der 1.Generation und der 2.Gen.?...gibts da iwie schwerwiegende Nachteile zur 2. Gen.?*
-Das sie mehr Leistung haben solln is mir klar...aber hatte die 1. Gen iwelche Bugs oder so?


----------



## Superwip (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Die 2. Generation basiert auf der neuen "Sandy Bridge" Architektur, liefert bei gleichem Takt etwa 10-20% mehr CPU Leistung und ist etwas stromsparender

Der größte Leistungsunterschied findet sich bei der IGP, diese ist bei der zweiten Generation gut 25% schneller, auch die Treiber sind etwas besser

Technisch ist der Unterschied gravierend: die "Arrandale" CPUs der ersten Core-i Generation bestehen aus zwei Chips, einem mit dem CPU, der im 32nm Verfahren gefertigt wurde und einem zweiten mit integrierter Northbridge (PCIe Controller, DDR Controller) und IGP, der noch im 45nm Verfahren gefertigt wurde; zu dieser Teilung hat sich Intel wohl vor allem entschieden, da der Chip damals noch neu und teuer war

Bei den "Sandy Bridge" CPUs der zweiten Generation besteht der CPU nurnoch aus einem 32nm Chip in den sowohl die CPU Kerne als auch IGP, DDR und PCIe Controller integriert sind, IGP und CPU verfügen auch über einen gemeinsamen L3 Cache, der als "LLC" bezeichnet wird

Die beiden Generationen sind auch nicht Sockelkompatibel; die erste Core i Generation nutzt den PGA 988 Sockel, die zweite den PGA 988*B*, man kann daher leider nicht von der ersten auf die zweite Generation aufrüsten

Die dritte Generation "Ivy Bridge", die wohl im Frühjahr 2012 auf den Markt kommt wird ebenfalls zum Sockel 988B kompatibel sein; sie bietet eine nochmal stärkere IGP und eine erheblich größere Energieeffizienz; diese soll erstmals Quadcores in der 35W TDP Klasse möglich machen und somit vor allem bei kompakteren Notebooks auch für erheblich mehr Leistung sorgen


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Ich hatte schon ein IBM/ Lenovo T30, klein, robust und funktionierte und lief und lief und lief ...

Dann kam ein Lenovo Thinkpad SL 500, billiges Plastik was nach kurzer Zeit Haarriese im Handballen und Touchpad Bereich aufwies. Alles im allen eine schwere Enttäuschung.

Dann hatte ich eine ganze Zeit lang meinen alten Lenovo T61p 6460. Groß, robust und das wars dann aber auch schon. Problem waren Hitzeprobleme, je nach Auslastung wurden über 80°C CPU locker erreicht. Mit einem einfachen Spiel kam ich auf 93°C. Die nVidia Quadro FX570 was ungefähr eine GeForce 8600 entspricht ruckelte selbst Browsergames. Das Gerät wurde knall heiß. Hing eine externe Laptopfestplatte mit 7200U/min am USB Port und schaute 720p Filme schaltete sich das Gerät komplett ab. Ob es der Hitze oder der Stromhungrigen externen Festplatte geschuldet ist, keine Ahnung. Zum einfachen arbeiten war es aber richtig gut. 

Mit den Business Geräten von HP kenne ich mich Persönlich nicht so gut aus. Hatte zwar schon ein HP Pavilion HDX aber das ist mehr ein DTR gewesen.


----------



## Bluefire (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Qualität Lenovo!??--Lenovo ThinkPad T510 oder HP Probook 4530s*

Danke nochmals ^^

*Hab mir nun nen Lenovo ThinkPad T510 gekauft*. 
Die Hardware hab ich noch nen bisschen aufgestockt:
Hab von nem i5 520M auf nen *i5 560M* gewechselt...die Displayauflösung von 1366x768 auf *1600x900* gesteigert...
und die Festplatte von 500GB auf ne *320GB HDD* schrumpfen lassen.
Der Preis beträgt nun *709€* (statt 659€) ...immer noch günstig wie ich finde.

Wenn ich es habe und Zeit finde, werd ich hier wieder berichten...und je nach dem auch nen "Kurztest" schreiben.


----------

